
Are We Taking Open Source for Granted? - joeyespo
https://changelog.com/are-we-taking-open-source-for-granted/
======
joeyespo
Perhaps the better question is, how can we enable people to continue to
contribute to open source in a sustainable way?

Gratipay and basic income come to mind. I'm interested in hearing what others
here think.

